# The game



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It looked like a great flag football team got taken out behind the wood shed and spanked


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. Just wow. After the first two drives, one by each team, I thought Oregon was dominant. Then that 4th and goal, going for the TD instead of the field goal completely shifted the momentum for both teams, and it was all OSU after that. And considering OSU had the 4 turnovers, and sill won by 21 points, that was impressive. 

I've never been a fan of Urban Liar, but he put a heck of a football team together and they had one of the greatest 3 game stretches of any team ever. With no Cougar in the fight, I just enjoyed the play-off as a college football fan. All three games were compelling and great entertainment value. Like everyone else, I'm left wondering "what took so long to make this step?" 

And the Buckeyes - all credit in the world to the team. Super impressive for sure. Starting with absolute beat down on Wisconsin in the Big 10 title game, handling Alafrickinbama, and then beating down Oregon - that is a great way to end the season.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well---the PAC12 sends their best into the championship and they come back with their tails between their legs. I wondered if the PAC12 was all that good this year. It seemed like most of the teams were having a rough season (other than Oregon and maybe Arizona). I think that is why Utah was able to pull out a few close wins against teams that usually are pretty tough.

Some will point to the 6-3 bowl win record and claim some type of superiority, but if you look at who the PAC12 played in the bowls it's not all that impressive. 

So I guess the bottom line is that Oregon blasted through some weak PAC12 teams, beat a suspect Florida State team that pulled out some last second wins, and then got dominated by a real good Ohio State Team with a third string QB.

Urban made the right move to get out of Utah when he did, even though he promised everyone that he loved Utah and was staying at Utah. Pretty smart man. He would never have won the 3 championships if he had stayed at Utah.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i agree with everything you said, highndry, EXCEPT for calling jones a third string quarterback. i hate urban meyer, and ohio state. but jones played the top three heisman finalist's teams in his only three starts of his career and outshined them all. he may have started the year 3rd on the depth chart but that kid would start anywhere in the country. i mean how many games does he have to start to be considered first string?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Jones was solid for OSU in the last three games for sure. But the o-line won those games against Winsconsin, Bama, and Oregon. A line that good, with two future NFL running backs fueled that offense. Jones just had to complete enough passes to keep the defenses honest. You saw that against Bama and against Oregon. Both the Tide and Ducks held OSU to nothing, until Jones connected on his first deep pass, which in the Sugar Bowl took 8 tries before a single complete pass. But once that happened, the DBs had to respect the pass, and they couldn't stack 7-8 in the box. And then the running game and VERY impressive line took over. That is EXACTLY why OSU continued to win as they went into the QB depth chart. It was all about the line. Which is good enough. And good for them. They were VERY impressive. 

Suggesting that the 12 Pack is not competitive because OSU beat Oregon is just foolish, bitter, or intentionally wrong. The 12 Pack and Big 10 have elevated to very high levels as conferences. 

More than anything, I really like the play-off. I didn't have any loyalty for any of the four teams, but I found the whole thing exceptionally entertaining. The system still isn't perfect, because who is to say that TCU couldn't have beat any of those teams? But this was the BEST college football bowl season in my memory.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Parity across the college scene- no longer the SEC and then everyone else.
Now lets go to an eight team play off. Though I saw this from NASA and I dispute the cause

*They say this is from a tornado- I say it's the day the offensive Line of OSU walked thru Wisconson*

Inbox
x
http://www.nasa.gov/vision/earth/lookingatearth/wisc_tornado.html


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

"Suggesting that the 12 Pack is not competitive because OSU beat Oregon is just foolish, bitter, or intentionally wrong. The 12 Pack and Big 10 have elevated to very high levels as conferences."


I'm not suggesting that the PAC12 is not "as" competitive this year just from that championship game alone. I watched many of the teams in the PAC play this year and they were just not as good as they have been in past years. Has nothing to do with foolishness, bitterness but with watching their performances. Look at how crappy they played "all" year. Oregon was the only team and maybe Arizona who really performed well. You can call it parity or some other fancy thing but the conference just looked weak. I mean Stanford had a conference record of 5-4, Washington conference record of 4-5, Cal 3-6 (and beat by a very suspect BYU team), Oregon 5-7, Washington State 2-7 (and beat a very suspect Utah team), Arizona 7-2 (decent), Arizona State 6-3 along with a 6-3 USC team that had to pull out some heroics all year to get to that, then the bottom dwellers Utah at 5-4 and Colorado at 0-9 and took Utah to the last minutes of the game before losing.

Now some will point to the PAC12 schools winning 6 of their nine bowl games but they didn't play anybody. Bosie State from the lowly MWC (Utah fans definition, not mine), beat Arizona in their bowl game--and even Boise State looked weaker this year than years past.

Did you watch any of the PAC12 games this year? While good teams for the most part, I would dare say, the teams themselves would say they did not perform to the standards that the PAC12 is known for. Not foolishness or bitterness at all--just fact!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Fair enough. I probably caught 20+ 12 Pac games this season - mostly Oregon, ASU, and UofA. Clearly, it was Oregon and then everyone else. Of course, they lost at home to UofA, which proved to not be all that impressive. So I'll concede the point.


----------

